# Best truck mounted plow



## sbrinks (Jan 27, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what might be the best and least expensive equipment I might need for the following: I'm moving to the mountains down a long 4 mile dirt road and the city doesn't plow it. Could get as high as 3-4 feet if unattended. I own a 99 Dodge 2500 4x4. Should I be looking at plows, truck mounted blowers, atv mounted blowers or something else????? Thanks for the help.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

u should look at moving some place eles or a good sled or u could get a plow but ur gonna have to keep up with it


----------



## sbrinks (Jan 27, 2008)

Would a plow run one a day after a storm be sufficient + -


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

well it depends what kinda cars or things ur gonna be going up and down the road in if its a car anything more then a couple inchs will stop most sub compact cars


----------



## sbrinks (Jan 27, 2008)

Just me in the dodge 2500 4wd and what ever we get my wife, but it will be a vwd truck or jeep.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

sbrinks;499160 said:


> Just me in the dodge 2500 4wd and what ever we get my wife, but it will be a vwd truck or jeep.


ya then once or twice a day alot of guys will beat me up for telling u to get a snowbear plow whole thing cost only about 1000 no power angle but it will push some snow


----------



## sbrinks (Jan 27, 2008)

Awesome! Thank you. I will google it right now.


----------



## sbrinks (Jan 27, 2008)

Is snowbear a v-plow???


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

no i hate v's id never use one this is a straight blade with manual angle id just leave it angled to the right if i was u that will throw it off the road going either way.


----------



## sbrinks (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

if it were me, i would just buy an old dodge or chevy plow truck, look to spend like 1-2k, and call it a day, plow your little heart out.


----------



## sbrinks (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you know where I would look to find something like that?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sbrinks;499176 said:


> Do you know where I would look to find something like that?


For an older plow truck. Just about anywhere.
Local classified, autotrader type magazines, online, word of mouth from people you know, just driving around you may find one, etc.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;499167 said:


> no i hate v's id never use one this is a straight blade with manual angle id just leave it angled to the right if i was u that will throw it off the road going either way.


i think a v would work to his advantage with that long of a drive. especially if he gets a good amount of snow unlike ohio. where exactly are you moving to and what do they usually get for snow? you might want to look in the classifieds and try to find a used boss v plow or even a straight blade. something a little stronger than a snowbear. but if you dont get that much snow and dont really have any big storms then the snowbear wouldnt be bad, but i sure wouldnt want to push much with it. just my opinion.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;499254 said:


> i think a v would work to his advantage with that long of a drive. especially if he gets a good amount of snow unlike ohio. where exactly are you moving to and what do they usually get for snow? you might want to look in the classifieds and try to find a used boss v plow or even a straight blade. something a little stronger than a snowbear. but if you dont get that much snow and dont really have any big storms then the snowbear wouldnt be bad, but i sure wouldnt want to push much with it. just my opinion.


i wouldnt say ohio dosent get snow in the snow belt northeast right around the lake we see every bit of about 110inchs every year id say thats a half decent amount of snow


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

If I were you try typing Hagglunds into google , you could even put a plow on one


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

LawnProLandCare;499254 said:


> i think a v would work to his advantage with that long of a drive. especially if he gets a good amount of snow unlike ohio. where exactly are you moving to and what do they usually get for snow? you might want to look in the classifieds and try to find a used boss v plow or even a straight blade. something a little stronger than a snowbear. but if you dont get that much snow and dont really have any big storms then the snowbear wouldnt be bad, but i sure wouldnt want to push much with it. just my opinion.


I totally agree...You buy a snowbear and it will last you about one storm with the kind of plowing you'll be doing. You want something heavy duty for what your talking about.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

sbrinks;499133 said:


> Can anyone tell me what might be the best and least expensive equipment I might need for the following: I'm moving to the mountains down a long 4 mile dirt road and the city doesn't plow it. Could get as high as 3-4 feet if unattended. I own a 99 Dodge 2500 4x4. Should I be looking at plows, truck mounted blowers, atv mounted blowers or something else????? Thanks for the help.


#1) You'll be plowing a 4 mile dirt road which can be pretty rough on the equipment, especially if it's rutted and/or rocky. Even for small amounts of snow I don't think that a Snowbear would stand up to that for too long (I'm not looking to start a war here, just stating my opinions). You will be pushing the plow with a pretty stout truck which could easily twist up the smaller framework of a light duty plow. For your purposes, I would definately use a strong commercial duty plow and make sure that you have a dealer with a good service dept within a reasonable distance.
#2) You have to potentially push quite a bit of snow and unless you will be out there keeping up with the storm, a V plow would be very benificial to you. The whole design of a V plow is for the purpose of cutting a first trail through deep snow utilizing the least amount of effort (which equates to less wear & tear on your truck also). That being said, when it's deep, put the blade into the V position and travel down the center of the road. After cutting the center, then full angle the blade to one side to push the windrows back on each side, done.
#3) 4 miles of road with an ATV could take quite a while and be quite cold. I personally wouldn't even consider that as an option.

Hope this helps you with your decsion, best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I think you would be happy with a V plow.

It will be much faster/easer in the morning to blast a path open after a big snow with a V plow.
A snobear is not going to cut it in the mtns..

jmo

Ever think about getting a Unimog?.lol


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

The following 2 facts narrow your choices down:

1) 4 mile dirt road
2) Possible snowfall of 3-4 FEET! 

While this is technically for personal use, plowing 4 feet of snow from a 4 mile dirt road is not your typical driveway. Even if the road was paved I would call this a professional calibre job.
For the record, I'm not a professional plow guy. My plow rig is for "personal use". It's a Jeep CJ-7 with a 6.5 Fisher Speedcaster professional strength plow (from the days when Fisher didn't make light-duty plows). I plow my 300' paved drive and my neighbor's 300' paved drive. It works great for my application, and I'd even agree that it's usually more than what I need for this job (although it's nice to have a little overkill when you get a wet, heavy storm). But I would not even entertain the thought of plowing a 4 mile dirt road with my rig. Add to that the possibility of having to clear it with 4 FEET of snow... forget it.

If the snow gets to 4 feet on the road, how deep will it be at the berm (sp?) where this dirt road meets the road that the town/county _does _plow? My guess would be 6-8 feet of dense, packed snow. That's when you need to have a V-plow. But even guys with 1-ton trucks and V-plows would have to spend some time to get through that. Many of them wouldn't even take on the job. They'd tell you to call someone with a front-end loader.

That being said, to suggest that a personal use plow would be appropriate for this application is irresponsible -- in my humble opinion. 
I think your best bets would be a V on your 3/4 ton Dodge, or get a *very *used dedicated plow truck (a 1-ton would be ideal). If you're not mechanically inclined, the beater truck is not the best choice. If you are, and you have the time to maintain it, it will save alot of abuse on your Dodge.

Just my 2 cents. After adjusting for inflation... still arguably worth that.

jp


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i think i just missed the whole 3 or 4 feet issue and 4 miles of anything is alot. where in the world do u put 3or4 ft of snow when u move it?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Consider a trip edged V blade, the trip edge is an advantage when dealing with rocky dirt roads DD makes them in both the Fisher and Western model lines

Straight blade again trip edge, everybody makes one, Snoway, Meyer, DD, Boss everybody has a trip edge straight blade in their line.

I'm a full trip fan, unless you do a lot of unmaintained gravel roads or curb jumping, the trip edge might be a little messy and require a couple trips for clean up, but on a rocky unpaved road it saves on operator and equipment abuse.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;499167 said:


> no i hate v's id never use one this is a straight blade with manual angle id just leave it angled to the right if i was u that will throw it off the road going either way.


Let me get this right..You don't like v-blades, but you like a snowbear plow?? 
Sounds like to me that a v blade is exactly what this guy needs!!
One pass in v-mode..


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

linycctitan;500305 said:


> #1) You'll be plowing a 4 mile dirt road which can be pretty rough on the equipment, especially if it's rutted and/or rocky. Even for small amounts of snow I don't think that a Snowbear would stand up to that for too long (I'm not looking to start a war here, just stating my opinions). You will be pushing the plow with a pretty stout truck which could easily twist up the smaller framework of a light duty plow. For your purposes, I would definately use a strong commercial duty plow and make sure that you have a dealer with a good service dept within a reasonable distance.
> #2) You have to potentially push quite a bit of snow and unless you will be out there keeping up with the storm, a V plow would be very benificial to you. The whole design of a V plow is for the purpose of cutting a first trail through deep snow utilizing the least amount of effort (which equates to less wear & tear on your truck also). That being said, when it's deep, put the blade into the V position and travel down the center of the road. After cutting the center, then full angle the blade to one side to push the windrows back on each side, done.
> #3) 4 miles of road with an ATV could take quite a while and be quite cold. I personally wouldn't even consider that as an option.
> 
> Hope this helps you with your decsion, best of luck and keep us posted.


+1 although you need to take that giants crap out of your signature

LETS GO PATS!!!!!!!!!!!wesportwesportwesport


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

I guess I would take a big step backwards and take a look at the big picture. Will you be spending your time at home, or will you be in and out? If you are gone and get snow, will you need to plow your way back in? Best equipment in world won't be of much good if it 4 miles away and you can't get to it. Is it possible that you would have a need of other equipment, such as a loader, or a tractor. Hard to justify a power unit for only one use. Another consideration would the road/lane to be plowed, so would be very do-able with a truck plow, others could be close to impossible. Even in the flatlands of the Midwest, when we get the big snows and/or winds and drifting, we get calls trying to reserve our endloaders. 
Your question of best and cheapest makes it tough, usually the two are opposite. You will get what you pay for, but you might find a good deal with enough looking.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

mulcahy mowing;503986 said:


> +1 although you need to take that giants crap out of your signature
> 
> LETS GO PATS!!!!!!!!!!!wesportwesportwesport


I'll tell you what, as soon as my Giants are done being arrested in Pheonix, and after we see who beats who on Sunday, then I'll consider it!!lol Let's go Big Blue!!! (No,no,no...I mean the Giants, not the PPD!!!!!)


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

i may be wrong, but i dont think he's talking about 3-4 feet of snow in one storm. if he is, well then good luck!! v-plow or a large straight blade, commerical duty. have fun


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Get the snobear a couple of passes in 3-4 foot of snow and you will have your "V" plow.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

scholzee;507103 said:


> Get the snobear a couple of passes in 3-4 foot of snow and you will have your "V" plow.


Now thats funny


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

scholzee;507103 said:


> Get the snobear a couple of passes in 3-4 foot of snow and you will have your "V" plow.


Now I gotta clean off my monitor!!!! 
<img src=http://www.getsmileyface.com/new/animations/laugh.gif>


----------

